

Amazing IE9 domination checklist - some1else
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/internet-explorer/products/ie-9/compare-browsers

======
theDoug
Checkmark comparison charts are notoriously full of 'features' that either
don't matter, are vaguely measured at best, or listed solely for the creator's
benefit.

"Jump Lists and thumbnail preview controls for pinned sites" just doesn't seem
to be the differentiator that will make me switch to IE9.

------
some1else
This list is so amazingly curated. Everything nobody needs and IE implements
is in. Everything developers need to provide better experience and IE doesn't
implement is out.

The absolute best feature: "Tools that show pages in different rendering
engines to let developers understand and debug browser differences" .. I wish
this actually referred to Chrome Frame :-D

Also peculiar: The top table doesn't align with the rest in Gecko and Webkit.
Being the longest of three, I'd imagine the Firefox table header would expand
it's column, not compress it. And shouldn't those tables be tbodies according
to semantics?

